# Work from home/online ?sponsorship



## Ragvale (Apr 27, 2017)

I am moving from nz and before we can buy which will involve the need of a mortgage I am wondering is there such thing as online work or work from home (not a scheme a legit job) to show An Australian income stream to enable a quicker mortgage process (main reason do children don’t need to change schools switching from rental to own home).

I have a business in nz that will remain running for at least 6 months but nz income is not accepted.

I know it’s a long shot more an idea to create better stability from such a move for the little ones.


----------



## Ragvale (Apr 27, 2017)

I forgot to mention we will be living in Gold Coast


----------

